# PA 2018 LATE SPRING MUSHROOMS CHIT CHAT



## trahn008

A place to ask questions and post pictures for ID help. Non morel.. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

With my morel season winding down.. not over but I did hear a fat lady singing yesterday. My next target mushroom for me will be Ganoderma Tsugae (Reishi mushroom) they grow on dead hemlock. Don't find many of the hardwood strain Ganoderma Lucidum but the tsugae keep me busy. I like to harvest these young and dry them, for my winter tea's and tinctures. You can eat them when young and soft, but more of a medical mushroom. Also will be looking for oysters, lions mane, chickens etc. Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

I also hunt the Reishi mushroom but I eat the white edge. I think it is pretty good. I have never tried the tea. One mushroom I have never found is the chicken of the woods I want to try it this year, when do they appear and where.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, we should start seeing them really soon. You want to be looking in old hardwood forest's. Most are found on logs, stumps and still standing dead hardwood tree's. Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

Thanks trahn.


----------



## pchunter1231

I think Morel season is over in my area. I did find 2 last night and no more this morning. I go camping every Memorial day and always saw a pile of mushrooms and never thought twice about what they were. They are reishi mushrooms. Cant wait until memorial weekend now. I could easily fill a mushroom bag full they are always there every year and there is a ton. Happy hunting. I am starting to see some chickens starting to grow so i will keep my eye on those in the coming weeks.


----------



## trahn008

pc, what county do you go camping? Sounds like a place very close to my house.


----------



## pchunter1231

trahn008 said:


> pc, what county do you go camping? Sounds like a place very close to my house.


poe valley


----------



## PAtrapper37

This full time job thing is really cutting into my mushroom picking


----------



## trahn008

PAtrapper37 said:


> This full time job thing is really cutting into my mushroom picking


 Trapper..Have the same problem..LOL. Happy Picking!


----------



## wildshroomer

I've noticed a lot of pheasant backs and oysters just starting to spread out...most were about 2-3 inches across


----------



## beagleboy

I don't seem to be able to get out of mushroom hunting mode. Today my cousin and I went trout fishing and I found myself looking under every dead elm I came to. I did find lots of pheasant backs and managed to catch some trout. lol


----------



## Barnacle

beagleboy said:


> I don't seem to be able to get out of mushroom hunting mode. Today my cousin and I went trout fishing and I found myself looking under every dead elm I came to. I did find lots of pheasant backs and managed to catch some trout. lol


I have the same problem. In fact last fall I had it so bad I took up deer hunting to give me another reason to stay in the woods. Now I’m off the deep end into that. Ordered a new (to me) bow off Ebay, can’t wait to get started with that. Any of you guys seasoned bow hunters or know of a site like this for that subject? Thinking about starting to fish also, my 4 yr old caught his first 2 fish today a “piranha” & a sunny he says.
Trahn my boys look like your boys ages the entire outfit in this picture is craghopper brand clothes with “insect shield” pretreatment (permethrin). I got 2 full outfits pants, long sleeve shirts, & hoodies for $100 on Sierra trading post. Great deal for peace of mind I thought.


----------



## trahn008

We're hunter gathers my nature, we've just let the world put us in little boxes so they can control us! I'm always hunting for something..KNOWLEDGE IS POWER! OK OFF MY SOAPBOX. Barnacle, you could give tradgang a try, great group of folks (Not a site for compound bow guys). Thanks 4 the tips on the gear. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle just remember it's not how many FPS your bow will shoot it's how close you can get to your game without them knowing your there. Check out the Hunting Beast DAN IS THE MAN!! Been hunting deer this way all my life, and it works. His video's are money well spent!


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> Barnacle just remember it's not how many FPS your bow will shoot it's how close you can get to your game without them knowing your there. Check out the Hunting Beast DAN IS THE MAN!! Been hunting deer this way all my life, and it works. His video's are money well spent!


Yes! “Without them knowing your there”. I feel the same way about that as well as getting in crazy close. That’s the best part, even if you decide not to take the deer. Thanks I’ll check out the beast and tradguys. My new bow is compound but I do have my dads old recurve that I would like to become proficient with as well.


----------



## beagleboy

I need some information I think I found a tree with oysters on it ,a lot of them, but I think most of them are to far gone. Will they flush on the same tree next year. The tree is still standing but is dead. I will post some pictures tomorrow. I am a novice when it comes to mushrooms except for morels and reshi. So I will need a positive id too.


----------



## wildshroomer

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 7582
> 
> I have the same problem. In fact last fall I had it so bad I took up deer hunting to give me another reason to stay in the woods. Now I’m off the deep end into that. Ordered a new (to me) bow off Ebay, can’t wait to get started with that. Any of you guys seasoned bow hunters or know of a site like this for that subject? Thinking about starting to fish also, my 4 yr old caught his first 2 fish today a “piranha” & a sunny he says.
> Trahn my boys look like your boys ages the entire outfit in this picture is craghopper brand clothes with “insect shield” pretreatment (permethrin). I got 2 full outfits pants, long sleeve shirts, & hoodies for $100 on Sierra trading post. Great deal for peace of mind I thought.



I'm a big bow hunter...i video tape all my hunts...im on this site....all kinds of great people and information....

http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/?404=true#/?page=4


----------



## trahn008

beagleboy said:


> I need some information I think I found a tree with oysters on it ,a lot of them, but I think most of them are to far gone. Will they flush on the same tree next year. The tree is still standing but is dead. I will post some pictures tomorrow. I am a novice when it comes to mushrooms except for morels and reshi. So I will need a positive id too.


 Beagle post up your pic's.. I did see some oysters today while hunting in the heavy rain. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Barnacle

wildshroomer said:


> I'm a big bow hunter...i video tape all my hunts...im on this site....all kinds of great people and information....
> 
> http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/?404=true#/?page=4


Cool thanks I’ll check it out. I had shoulder surgery in March and while I was healing up I binge watched solo hunter on YouTube & meat eater. I’ve considered strapping on the GoPro this year but I’m definitely not skilled enough of a hunter to focus on anything other than making the shot. Tomorrow I’m headed up to an 100+ acres of logged hillside it’s going to be covered in turkey tail. Hopefully the gobbling kind to. I’m wondering what else I should or could expect to see fungus wise. I’ve never harvested the turkey tail.


----------



## beagleboy

I just posted them, they are on pa late spring mushroom finds.


----------



## beagleboy

I have a question on taking spore prints. Do you let the mushroom dry out before taking the print. I always get a lot of moisture, usually I can still tell the color if the moisture isn't altering it.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, as long as the mushroom isn't dripping wet never really had a problem. The way I print use black or white paper place mushroom gills down cover with a plastic cup takes about 1hr. and check print.


----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> Beagle, as long as the mushroom isn't dripping wet never really had a problem. The way I print use black or white paper place mushroom gills down cover with a plastic cup takes about 1hr. and check print.


Thanks trahn, that's what I must be doing wrong I leave most of them under a glass jar overnight in most cases and by the next morning I have a soggy mess.


----------



## Barnacle

So why is it that when I hunt turkeys I find morels and when I hunt morels I find turkeys? I just got within 15-20 yards of a big tom on a public pathway / trail as I was searching for morels. Then a few minutes later same area I bumped my first woodcock ( I think) this is the chick it was with. Sometimes when I watch “how to” turkey hunting videos I catch myself scanning the ground for morels. It’s a sickness... I know...


----------



## PAtrapper37

I have that problem with deer


----------



## Barnacle

Wow that’s tiny!


----------



## steelernation

Indeed, a baby woodcock. Nice!


----------



## Barnacle

So I dehydrated morels in the Excalibur last night after doing a saltwater soak and rinse. Are they supposed to get really dark as they dehydrate? Set it at 95. I have other that dried on a shelf in open air that maintained there color.


----------



## Old Elm

Barnacle said:


> So I dehydrated morels in the Excalibur last night after doing a saltwater soak and rinse. Are they supposed to get really dark as they dehydrate? Set it at 95. I have other that dried on a shelf in open air that maintained there color.


We always dry open air & yes they maintain color mostly.


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle when I dry my mushrooms I never soak in water or rinse. Just cut and dry. They got dark because of the water. When I harvest mushrooms that are water logged they dry dark. You clean them when you rehydrate.


----------



## clutch2412

Barnacle said:


> So I dehydrated morels in the Excalibur last night after doing a saltwater soak and rinse. Are they supposed to get really dark as they dehydrate? Set it at 95. I have other that dried on a shelf in open air that maintained there color.


Hey Barnacle. I have a dehydrater. They do change colors. But reading on past your post I see it is because of moisture.I will keep that in mind next time I dry them. I never really thought to question the color change.


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> Barnacle when I dry my mushrooms I never soak in water or rinse. Just cut and dry. They got dark because of the water. When I harvest mushrooms that are water logged they dry dark. You clean them when you rehydrate.


I feel like you’ve told me this before in regards to trumpets. I really need to start taking notes. I was mainly concerned about the bugs because of the issue I had a few years back. I posted a pic of it last year with all the moths that hatched inside my plastic containers of morels. I have glass now. Thanks everyone


----------

